# does it matter if I use campy downtube cable stop



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

I bought a time frame and it didnt have a downtube cable stop. I want to run an 06 centaur derailers and brakes and 09 centaur shifter. Is there any difference if I use a Campy cable stop or a shimano cable stop? It costs $40 for the campy cable stop but the shimano one is free.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I picked some up off ebay for 20.

The "S" ones will work fine.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

The Shimano one will work just fine. The only real issue that I have with it is that the right side one is not a threaded cable stop like the Campy ones, but, is, instead, a weird arrangement where you flip a lever and it moves out in stages with about four or five stops. I don't know why they did this so it just boggles my mind that they would overengineer this little doohickey like that. Atypical Japanese thinking, I think.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

fah35 said:


> I bought a time frame and it didnt have a downtube cable stop. I want to run an 06 centaur derailers and brakes and 09 centaur shifter. Is there any difference if I use a Campy cable stop or a shimano cable stop? It costs $40 for the campy cable stop but the shimano one is free.


one is black and one is grey. they both work.


----------

